# BFT Requirements (weight) 55 with FFO or without



## Jarnhamar

I've tried and failed the search function.

I'm looking for the BFT standards as far as the ruck sack weight +/- equipment.

I know you need to complete 13KM in 2h26m but what is the weight load?
I've heard
1. The soldier must have a rucksack weighting 55 lbs plus the rest of his equipment and;
2. The soldiers *total*equipment must weight 55 pounds.  So the weight of the rifle, helmet, body armor and tac vest factor in to the 55lbs.

Also, officially is the small pack with appropriate weight permitted? I believe the field-am guys and girls do their BFT with a smallpack and I was told by a friend his rifle company in 3rcr did their bft with a small pack because "With all their FFO on the new rucksack due to it's weight was basically empty so they used small packs.

Cheers


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

55 total
new ruck weights 21 pounds empty


----------



## Jarnhamar

21 pounds? Is that a typo??


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

no
I put the new empty ruck on a scale and that is how heavy it is


----------



## Jarnhamar

21 pound empty rucksack seems excessive heh. Ah well thanks for the answer


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

internal frame, sheer size,


----------



## Armymedic

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I believe the field-am guys and girls do their BFT with a smallpack



Yes, yes they do. As long as the wieght is there, does it matter what is on your back?

And 55 lbs is rifle, helmet, TV worn...not in/on your pack. Body armour is nice too...but a bit hot.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> Yes, yes they do. As long as the wieght is there, does it matter what is on your back?


it does when people in the army make up shit as they go 
It has to be the issued rucksack, and no jump rucks allowed blah blah. I've heard that before. OH the lies never stop


----------



## Fishbone Jones

That's it. Stop the guessing. Jump ruck, patrol pack, 82 ruck or new issue, it doesn't matter. It's the weight. *24.5 kilos TOTAL.*, No standard how you carry it, as long as you carry the required items. If you carry it, no one can bitch whether your rifle is slung or packed. I fought this years ago and was told, rules are rules. Now I go with the flow, and what works for me.  From the Army Fitness Manual:



> Weightload March. March a distance of 13 km in full fighting gear and rucsack
> (24.5 kg total kit: ie., weapon, Equipment Issue Scale (EIS), helmet, webbing and
> Field pack). Complete the distance in under 2hr 26min 20s. This is equivalent to a
> pace of 5.33 km/hr. Your perceived exertion will be recorded throughout the
> march to help monitor your pace and ensure safety.
> 
> Casualty Evacuation. Lift and carry (fireman’s carry) another soldier of similar
> weight and height a distance of 100 m, with both members wearing a helmet and
> carrying ammunition and a weapon. Lift with your legs and avoid excessive
> forward bending so you don’t put undue stress on your lower back. Complete the
> task in less than 60 seconds.
> 
> Ammunition Box Lift. Lift 48 ammunition boxes (20.9 kg, 4B/IT) from the
> floor to a height of 1.3 m. You should work at a strong moderate pace and be
> careful to lift correctly to protect your back. Helmet only is worn for this task.
> Complete the task in less than five minutes.
> 
> Trench (Maximal) Dig. Using a standard shovel, move .486 cubic metres of pea
> gravel (1 cm in diametre) from one trench box to another. Helmet only is worn for
> this task. Complete the task in less than six minutes using whatever technique is
> comfortable and works for you.
> 
> You will be given full instructions for each task and adequate time to warm up and
> cool-down during the testing session. The AFS assessment is done in one session with
> a minimum ten-minute break between each of the four tests standards.



Live with it and do what you think is right. Pretend you have to deploy tomorrow.

Further note: If the trench dig and ammo carry are not available they will not be done or included as part of the test. You can't be failed for these portions. Complete your 13 km, with 24.5 kg of prescribed gear, in the time alloted, and you're golden. :


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

its written down officially somewhere.  I think I read the official word on the DIN.  If you can find it it will stipulate the rules and regs, but if on CO orders to use this ruck and another CO to use this or that then I suppose an order is an order.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Read above. An order is an order, but redressable if it flies in the face of the official policy.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Crikies, I hate seeing a C7 jammed/strapped to a ruck on a BFT.  

Maybe with the CANFORGEN that came out authorizing each Element to establish their own PT/fitness criteria and testing, the CLS will sort this BFT out?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Necropost but just adding some info for those that want it.....

BFT KIT LIST




1.               The fol is the pers kit required to be carried on the 13 km BFT:



a.  Kevlar Helmet (must be worn);                                                                                    1.4 Kg
b.  Weapon C7;                                                                                                                3.4 Kg
c.  Tactical vest/webbing (worn) to include: respirator w/carrier, full water bottle,
     canteen cup with cover, and bayonet (if issued);                                                        5.0 Kg
d.  Worn - Cbt pants & shirt, Cbt boots, underwear, green T-shirt, socks and ID
     disks; and                                                                                                                    3.4 Kg
e.   Ballistic eyewear and gloves.

Weight this Section = 13.2 kg (29.1 lbs)

NOTE:  The respirator may be carried in the rucksack.

2.              The Rucksack / Patrol pack (individual choice) must contain 11.3 kg of weight.  The following kit meets this reqr: 

a.               One set of CADPAT complete;
b.               Socks X 2;
c.                T-shirt/Underwear X 1 ea;                            
d.               Bath towel;
e.               Hand towel; and
f.                Sleeping Bag Carrier with sleeping bag inner, liner, ground sheet, wash basin and bivi bag. 

Weight this Section = 11.3 kg (25 lbs)

NOTE:  If frag vest with ballistic plates is worn (7.5Kg), the rucksack / patrol pack must only weigh 3.8Kg (pack with items 2a.-c. above)


----------



## dangerboy

NFLD Sapper

   Where is that kit list from? It is not in LFCO 24-02 (or if it is I could not see it).


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I got it from the IPT at PSTC CFB Kingston....


----------



## LineJumper

Yeah, it sucks when on a practice march, the CO has the troops set up a hootch with sleeping gear laid out and all you have for shelter is a steel plate propped up on a thick stick a-la rabbit crusher.... :-\

Moral: Be ready.


----------



## REDinstaller

And the firemans carry as of this year is out. It is now a 25m drag with full kit on grass with no stopping.


----------



## Michael OLeary

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 2.              The Rucksack / Patrol pack (individual choice) must contain 11.3 kg of weight.  The following kit meets this reqr:
> 
> a.               One set of CADPAT complete;
> b.               Socks X 2;
> c.                T-shirt/Underwear X 1 ea;
> d.               Bath towel;
> e.               Hand towel; and
> f.                Sleeping Bag Carrier with sleeping bag inner, liner, ground sheet, wash basin and bivi bag.
> 
> Weight this Section = 11.3 kg (25 lbs)





			
				Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> 55 total
> new ruck weights 21 pounds empty



The IPT at PSTC CFB Kingston may want to check their math and be more specific about that rucksack load.


----------



## armyvern

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The IPT at PSTC CFB Kingston may want to check their math and be more specific about that rucksack load.



Nobody at PSTC is entitled to the new rucksack; they carry the old one or the SPS.


----------



## Michael OLeary

But they don't say which ruck their list is specific to. If they are sharing that information to a wider audience they are leaving it open to misinterpretation by others.


----------



## The Anti-Royal

I'll look into the BFT kit list for the IPT when I'm back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## The Anti-Royal

The kit list for the BFT conducted at PSTC is a generic one and caters for the weight of the old rucksack.  Personnel doing the BFT with other kinds of load-bearing equipment have items added or subtracted, such that the total load carried is 54 lbs - no more, no less.  Course staff weigh the equipment before stepping off.


----------



## TN2IC

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nobody at PSTC is entitled to the new rucksack; they carry the old one or the SPS.



Not even the boys doing training and deploying overseas, Vern?


----------



## armyvern

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Not even the boys doing training and deploying overseas, Vern?



Do they belong to PSTC's UIC??

Nope, they are simply students there. Entitlement to the new ruck is by UIC.


----------



## Eaglelord17

Sorry to reopen this thread but I was curious if only the army does the BFT or does the Navy and Airforce do it too?


----------



## MikeL

AFAIK,  Air Force and Navy units do not do the BFT - Don't know if Tac Hel units are required to do it or not.

As well Navy and Air Force pers would be required to do the BFT if they are in Army units.  For certain deployments(for example Afghanistan) I believe Navy and Air Force pers would be required to get the BFT check in the box as a requirement to deploy - not 100% if that is for everyone,  or only to deploy with a certain organization(ie PRT, EOD, etc)


----------



## Franko

I know of one guy who just got his OT to an Air Force trade and his BFT he completed last month isn't good enough.

He had to do the Express test.         :


----------



## fraserdw

That's correct, the BFT is accepted only within the Army, other services reserve the right to express test you.  Personally I think we should have to complete both, as they test different fitness attributes.


----------



## Jay4th

My new ruck empty, but with its pouches weighs 12 pounds.  While not quite the 22lbs stated earlier, it is still a good chunk of the total weight reqirement.  Add the issued 3 litre camelback for another 8lbs and you really only need about 5 lbs of kit in the ruck and, combined with tac vest, rifle, helmet, you are at the total weight.


----------



## dapaterson

The new CF fitness standard, "Project FORCE" (Fitness for Operational Requirements of CF Employment) will replace both Express and the BFT as the sole CF standard.  There are other threads that discuss it on the board.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Jay4th said:
			
		

> Add the issued 3 litre camelback for another 8lbs and you really only need about 5 lbs of kit in the ruck



Cheater.


----------



## Jay4th

i promise not to pee out the 8lbs of water


----------



## Jarnhamar

Jay4th said:
			
		

> i promise not to pee out the 8lbs of water



lol
I'd trust _you_ not to  but how many times have you caught fat wimps dumping water or pitching blanks and pyro in the woods on halts


----------



## MeatheadMick

I was witness to a rather out of shape individual carrying quite a decent load of water (3 Camelbaks) as the ONLY weight in his small pack.  By the end of the march he had nothing left in his pack, and had to piss before both the drag AND the trench dig... lol some people...


----------



## medicineman

We were trying to figure out how we finished one BFT with a land speed record...especially with the person we had up front being known to have a back problem.  We figured it out when we were able to flip their ruck up with our pinky fingers - they'd packed the ruck with 2 pillows.  Words were had with their boss that were not polite...

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The weight load is what it is.

If you have your total FFO, I don't care if you make up the rest in Snickers bars.

You get on the scale before you step off, if the limit is reached, you're good to go.

I made this argument with the local Battle School, comprised of THE RCR, when the criteria was established almost 20 years ago when we did the trials before The Warrior book was issued.

It didn't say anything about wearing the helmet, only that it needed to be carried. Same as your weapon, didn't say slung or at the ready, just carried (strapped to your pack). They refused to change the wording.

No kit list. Just meet the weight to start.

Our Unit has produced a 'suggested' kit list of operational equipment that will complete the total weight.

Don't like it? Quit bitchin' about the posers and put a paper forward to get it changed.


----------



## Sythen

I am not trying to sound like an internet tough guy or something similar, but I can't understand why people freak out about the BFT so much. Its by no means fun, but its not THAT bad. Usually it was a 3am bug out, BFT, rest of the morning off and sports afternoon. When I did them both on training and in unit, we were always told the weight was what your ruck must be, then on top of that you have water, FFO, etc though admittedly they rarely actually weighed them.


----------



## MeatheadMick

I can only remember one time being weighed to be honest... the threat is always there though... to keep people honest 

Nothing like seeing an SQ recruit being told if their ruck looked light, it probably was. If the instructors found out, you'd have to use the Pl Cmdr's ruck... which was filled with sandbags. No one had a light ruck that day, and the Pl Cmdr took his own ruck  ;D

I actually have a BFT this coming Friday, before deploying to Wainwright for a couple of weeks on exercise... timing sucks, but at least the points will be in on time for when the PER Board sits lol


----------



## fraserdw

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> lol
> I'd trust _you_ not to  but how many times have you caught fat wimps dumping water or pitching blanks and pyro in the woods on halts



Actually all the people I caught doing this were skinny bad asses.  You know the type; fought in every bar from Gagetown to Wainwright, then only with the girls and never won a fight. >


----------



## krustyrl

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Actually all the people I caught doing this were skinny bad asses.  You know the type; fought in every bar from Gagetown to Wainwright, then only with the girls and never won a fight. >



Good to know they come in all shapes and sizes.!!  lol.!


----------

